# used e-ton prices and reliabity



## tim (Apr 12, 2009)

looking at a used e-ton atv on craigs list for sale, does anyone know if you can still get parts, and used prices,don't know how much they were new?and if they are going to change the ban on new ones, because of lead in them. Also are they, one of the better ones for holding up, to kids use?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i think e-ton is one of the better made youth atv's. 
we have the manuals for those. i was lookin at them and they look to be pretty well made.


----------

